

Php-ist: Istanbul PHP Conferance - yuxel
http://2013.phpist.org/en

======
edwinjm
I never would've thought PHP was popular in Turkey.

That's because one of the stupidest bugs I've heard of: if you select the
Turkey language (tr_TR) as locale, your PHP-code breaks:

[https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=18556](https://bugs.php.net/bug.php?id=18556)

Fortunately, it will be fixed in the upcoming PHP 5.5.

~~~
lonnyk
Do most other languages allow you to change the language you program in or do
most just force you to use english?

~~~
yuxel
on most (lets say not _most_ bu some of them) application we need to set our
environment something but tr_TR. We can use our applications in Turkish but
env (actually LC_CTYPE i think?) should be something other than tr_TR, afaik

------
yuxel
We are going to talk about 'cutting edge' PHP technologies and willing to see
you around. edit: typo fixed

~~~
csomar
Will the talk be in English or Turkish.

I'm planning to visit Istanbul soon, hope the timing works for me.

~~~
yuxel
Most presentations will be in Turkish. But we are talking with some speakers
from abroad to attend our event. These "?"s on schedule are actually reserved
for them. So, If they attend, I think 2 of our presentations will be in
English (and most probably will be translated simultaneously into Turkish)

------
saidozcan
I'll attend the conferance that is organized by a professional team. I would
suggest you.

------
m00dy
stop wasting time and come to the Gezi Park we need you.

------
ismailbaskin
i'll attend

